# AOL und Payback - unfreiwillig !



## Der Genervte (13 Dezember 2003)

Habe mal eine Frage an unsere Sachkundigen.

Heute hatte ich einen Brief von AOL in der Post. Darin eine fertige Payback-Karte mit meinem Namen.

In dem Brief stand drin, ich könne sie sofort benutzen.

So, nun mein Problem: soweit mir bekannt ist wird das Payback-System massiv genutzt, um das Kaufverhalten auszuwerten und einen mit Werbung zuzumüllen. Dazu muß man reichlich an persönlichen Daten bei der Anmeldung angeben - deswegen habe ich das nie gemacht.

Wenn ich jetzt eine AOL-Payback-Karte erhalte, muß doch eigentlich auch AOL meine Daten an Payback geschickt haben - und das ohne mein Einverständnis !!!

- Wie bekomme ich jetzt raus, ob die da Daten über mich haben?
- Wie wäre der beste Weg, um AOL eins über zu braten?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

@Fidul (hier drunter): werde mal alles einscannen und an die schicken.


----------



## Fidul (13 Dezember 2003)

Dafür könnte sich der FoeBuD interessieren, denn die haben Payback schon längere Zeit auf dem Kieker.

Zu dem Thema auch: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/wst-01.12.03-000/


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2003)

Payback ist eine sehr interessante Sache - vor allem die restriktive Art der Kundenbindung unter Ausschluss des Datenschutzes. Ich selbst bin aus prinzip Rabattäger - jeder, der den erwirkten Rabatt nicht einfordert, zahlt ihn für den nächsten drauf. Rabatte sind bei allen größeren Unternehemen längst eingearbeitet und nur derjenige, der nicht danach fragt, zahlt drauf. Der lächerliche 1% bei Karstadt/Telkom/T-Online und wie die Happydigits sonst heißen mögen oder die Paybackpunkte bei dm/Kaufhof/OBI/Palmers sind der pur Hohn - wer keine Karte holt und dann noch den Rabatt einlöst, zahlt bar drauf - Wir regen uns über Dialer, Premium-SMS und Mehrwertnummern auf - irgendwie wird uns doch überall das Fell über die Ohren gezogen. Die seriösen Geschäftsleute suchen den Draht zum kleinen Mann - ob über die Telefonleitung oder eine Kundenkarte.


----------

